# Dax Johnson



## Kai Lucifer (Jun 21, 2009)

To be honest, I won't be surprised if nobody else on the whole of the forum knows about this guy. Talented musician, vocalist, pianist, died at 30 in 2005.

Jadynn's Lullaby, Through the storm and Crazy. Don't watch the videos if you don't want to, I just found videos with his music on them.


----------

